# Discouraging news for fans of Frank Marino



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Sept. issue of _Vintage Guitar_ arrived in the mail today. An announcement from Frank Marino said:

"With sorrow, I am forced to announce my immediate retirement from touring, and possibly all things related to continuing my career, due to an unexpected and debilitating medical condition which makes it impossible for me to tour

I want to thank all the people who supported me all of the last half-century. I know many were looking forward to seeing us play this fall and I was looking forward to getting out again and doing more shows, but it appears that in the absence of a miraculous recovery, my concert DVD _Live at the Agora_ will constitute the last show I will ever have played.

I ask any that are believers to include me in their prayers."

No further information about his medical condition was provided in the announcement.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am going to hunt down my LP and give er a spin!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

That’s sad when health issues happen. But good on him for realizing his health comes first


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

A young boy dared what no man could
Born of fire, and ice and wood, he came here full of life
Well he loved and laughed and floated past
the echoes of a velvet mind, that whispered fairy tales
untold
that kissed his mind, caressed his soul
Well times they changed and things rearranged
and a young man stood alone
But he decided to keep those echoes goin'
and ascended the mighty throne
He was a child of a novelty and he took 'em by surprise


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The most recent clips I've seen of Frank were fantastic.

I always loved his playing.

I'm sorry to hear he's not well.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Truly awful, that announcement sounds so final. His reputation has him as one of the most underrated players.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

First time I saw him play was around 1976 at Belle River High school. I can remember that night fully as he displayed what talent it really took to be a top notch performer. Watching him that night was not only entertaining but a condensed education in stage presence and performance as well.

He just has that natural element of talent, confidence and stage presence,... reminded me a lot of Mark Farner from 'Grand Funk Railroad',... they just have that 'It Factor'.

All the best Frank and thanks for the years of straight ahead Rock n' Roll.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The lack of additional information is rather disquieting. We don't know if he's busy writing out his will, is taking "the Jason Becker route", or simply has some sort of hand movement difficulty that puts the kybosh on being a guitar player but still gives him a long retirement. Hopefully this will be cleared up well before any obituary, hopefully years before.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

maybe he's going nuts again?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

His playing!!! OMG! Listening to this once again. If you slow this down there are some juicy riffs which could be made your own! Oh ya! Lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wait, an SG with 3 single-coils set up with a Hendrix-style "reversed" bridge pickup? Who gets to commit that sort of sacrilege?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Zack Wylde mentioned Frank Marino in a Guitar World interview way back in 93, said he borrowed quite a bit from him. Also mentioned Frank took acid when he was 12 and it fucked him up for life.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Wait, an SG with 3 single-coils set up with a Hendrix-style "reversed" bridge pickup? Who gets to commit that sort of sacrilege?


It's funny they put the neck pickup so close to the end of the fretboard. That neck joint is even more unstable now. Good thing it has a wiggle stick, you wouldn't want to do the old vibrato by bending the neck thing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

zztomato said:


> It's funny they put the neck pickup so close to the end of the fretboard. That neck joint is even more unstable now.


My '85 Standard's like that and I've leaned heavily on the neck numerous times over the years.
I like that the pup is where the 24th fret harmonic would be. Gives it a nice sound.

google pic


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I like that the pup is where the 24th fret harmonic would be. Gives it a nice sound.


Of course, doesn't really do much for when a string is other than open. It's a tradeoff. One of the inherent flaws of short-scale guitars, joined at the end of the fretboard is that you usually can't separate the neck and bridge pickups far enough apart to get three very distinct tones. Forfeiting a stronger neck tenon does allow one to space the N & B pickups a little farther away from each other, but at the increased risk of breakage. I've also wondered whether there is any difference in sustain, although I suppose if one plays loud enough that becomes sort of moot, since it becomes the speakers that make the body vibrate, rather than the body's inherent resonant properties.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I like that the pup is where the 24th fret harmonic would be. Gives it a nice sound.


Yeah, I suppose. His is a modded Junior I think. Depending on the year the neck joint is a bit less stable. 
I like the pickup further away from the neck- more clarity. 
My modded 64 special;


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Among my many guitar disappointments was an SG Custom, that a classmate brought to school in 1969. When simply strumming it, I honestly couldn't tell the difference between neck, both or bridge. They all sounded very similar to each other. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing amiss with a cranked SG bridge pickup. I like Angus as much as anyone here, and it was THE sound of San Francisco in 1967. But if one wants to change up the character of your tone, switching to the neck pickup doesn't move you much farther away. In that regard, most Fenders will have it all over an SG.

Frank's use of single-coils on that guitar bring the instrument much closer to the tonal variety available on many Fenders.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was always a bit surprised Marino didn't switch to a Strat of some sort. Although I have heard he doesn't care much for the comparison, to me I hear Hendrix all over his music and playing.

I think he was and is a monster player.

I don't pray, but I hope for the best for him.


----------

